# Differences between reel mowers



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

Need some help. I am looking at the upcoming weeks auction. They have started posting the items for their upcoming turf equipment auction.

I really want to snag a Toro Greensmaster 1600.......but, they haven't posted any yet. But there are several John Deere 220C and 220A's. Even a 180E.

Here is what I need help with. I have searched high and low and really can't find what I am looking for:
Are there any huge disadvantages over a John Deere 220 series mower vs a Greensmaster 1600 or even a Jacobson?

Edit: Also what is the difference between a Greensmaster and the Flex units?


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

walk1355 said:


> Need some help. I am looking at the upcoming weeks auction. They have started posting the items for their upcoming turf equipment auction.
> 
> I really want to snag a Toro Greensmaster 1600.......but, they haven't posted any yet. But there are several John Deere 220C and 220A's. Even a 180E.
> 
> ...


Toro greens master 1000/1600 is 21/26" respectively. With fixed heads (front roller and rear drum)

Toro flex is a floating head essentially that rides on a rear roller and front roller and has the rear drum solely for propelling the unit.

Similar to JD mowers

JD 180/220/260 are 18", 22", 26" cuts

Models are A , B , C , SL (oldest to newest models) and are fixed head units

E cut models are current as well and came before SL models. They are floating heads.

Max hoc for JD is higher than Toro. JD will go to close to 1.5" and toro will go to 1"-1.25" depending on model

Pros for floating heads are contouring to turf for better QOC (quality of cut) , you can remove the cutting unit and more easily adjust or replace parts. Also when needing a grind you would just remove the cutting unit and take to your local course of whoever you find to service those needs.

Whereas fixed head units you have to take whole machine to get a grind, and can't remove the cutting unit.

Everyone here has one or the other, and a few jakes but I know nothing of jake models.

I own a JD 220E and can only speak to it but you can't go wrong with either brand.

Just know what your getting yourself into If it's an older model and be prepared to do some restoring and such.

@Fistertondeluxe just got a toro flex 21 and restored it.

Others have restored JD mowers so plenty of help if you need it.

Any other questions ask.


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

I put a link for a Toro GM 1600 up yesterday. They're asking $500 for it, so might be able to snag it for a little less, but it might need some TLC. Btw, I'm not in any way affiliated with that sale, just came across it and figured somebody here would want it.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I'd snag a Jake in a heartbeat if you came across a decent deal. They are still popular with courses and parts are easy to get.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

The GreensKing models (518/522/526) are fixed head units, Eclipse models are floating head. I'd prefer a fixed head over a floating for most homeowners and home lawns. Mainly for simplicity and repair cost.


----------



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

I think the bedknife adjustments on my Jacobsen eclipse are a little more difficult than others. I do however love the effortless backlapping that the hybrid models offer.


----------



## Jayray (Aug 8, 2018)

How big a difference is there between the GM 1000 and 1600? Is it hard to get parts for the 1000? Easier to mow tighter areas with the 1000 I assume?


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

Parts for the 1000 are readily available either through R&R Products online or your refional Toro Turf Dealer. I'm in the middle of a gm1000 restoration and haven't had any trouble sourcing parts. If you want to see what's involved with a restoration check out my restoration thread under equipment jimbeckel restoration gm 1000. Good luck on your decision.


----------

